# Lost rabbit?



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Earlier on today I saw a long-haired rabbit in a side street in my town. Most rabbits I see in this area are brown, this one has a long calico coat. I am assuming that because of this, it is a pet rabbit that has escaped. What should I do?


----------



## anthoney (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds not good at all! Rabbit is a prey to many animals, and hopefully your pet rabbit is still okay.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

anthoney said:


> Sounds not good at all! Rabbit is a prey to many animals, and hopefully your pet rabbit is still okay.


It isn't my rabbit, but I haven't seen it around recently so I hope it has been returned to its home.


----------

